# 3100XP first slab



## AUSSIE1 (Jun 7, 2020)

New 100cc kit on the 395. This is a neat cylinder. Now guys i know many wouldnt use an A/M kit for the likes of slabbing. Ive always been one to take the risk and give it a crack. Very impressed with the saw.

The log is either a redbox or or yellowbox. Hard to tell at this stage. Full of fiddleback also. Both these woods are some of out toughest hardwoods in Australia. Tough stuff pushing through even in this size log. Need a winch. Also need to make up an oiler for the tip. That doesnt look to be too difficult.


----------



## abbott295 (Jun 7, 2020)

"Full of fiddleback also." I can never remember; is that one of your snakes, spiders or drop bears? 

And he's still alive to tell the tale.


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Jun 7, 2020)

abbott295 said:


> "Full of fiddleback also." I can never remember; is that one of your snakes, spiders or drop bears?
> 
> And he's still alive to tell the tale.



Abbott, see the tight ‘waves’ perpendicular to the grain? Thats “fiddleback” The character can be stunning.


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Jun 8, 2020)

Went out bush and cut a Peppermint slab. Way too heavy. Couldnt budge it from where it fell. Ill have to winch it out.


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Jun 11, 2020)

You learn quick aye?

I had to strip the saw down. I had an air leak. The inlet boot was coming away from the inlet spigot. My dumb fault. That wasnt my main air leak problem. The boot had pulled the pulse tube off the cylinder. Duffa double time!
Retune, more off the rakers, and yeah, thats more like it. Ill go a tad more on the rakers.

This saw is running the Baileys 100cc kit. I havent ported it yet, no base gasket, dual port muffler. The saw ran flawless and grunty.


----------



## JAXCAVATOR0Z (Jun 11, 2020)

Awesome work there man. Love it


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Jun 11, 2020)

JAXCAVATOR0Z said:


> Awesome work there man. Love it



Onya Jax


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Jun 12, 2020)

All cut up.

The little winch pulling out the slabs ended up cooking itself. Was bluddy hard work for it.


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Jun 12, 2020)

Thats that log completed. Took some work to get the slabs out of there. A good 20-25m up hill. I had a little 2000lb Chinese winch but cooked it on the last slab.

So i got my first board cut. 20mm x 70mm (3/4“ x 2 3/4“). Finished size will be 19 x 65. These will be used for trimming around the windows and doors..

Have a look at that last flitch underneath still holding on. This is an Australian hardwood. We cut this up mostly for firewood. After cutting a board and give it a coat of linseed oil, im amazed at the character.


----------



## JAXCAVATOR0Z (Jun 12, 2020)

Yeah thats beaut mate. Awesome figure in the grain


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Jun 12, 2020)

JAXCAVATOR0Z said:


> Yeah thats beaut mate. Awesome figure in the grain



Its amazing. Ive never seen peppermint in this ‘light’. Always taken it for granted as firewood.


----------



## BobL (Jun 12, 2020)

AUSSIE1 said:


> Retune, more off the rakers, and yeah, thats more like it. Ill go a tad more on the rakers.



I was going to comment on the amount of fine dust but it looks like you got onto it.


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Jun 12, 2020)

BobL said:


> I was going to comment on the amount of fine dust but it looks like you got onto it.



Bob, i have to go more. Ive missed place my gauge so im lowering more each time. A steep learning curve ATM, but an enjoyable one.


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Jun 12, 2020)

Run off a few boards.


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Jun 13, 2020)

I found a couple of decent logs this arvo. One will need a 42” bar unless i trim it which id rather not do. That one can hold off.

My right hand man slacking off.


----------



## North by Northwest (Jun 13, 2020)

AUSSIE1 said:


> Thats that log completed. Took some work to get the slabs out of there. A good 20-25m up hill. I had a little 2000lb Chinese winch but cooked it on the last slab.
> 
> So i got my first board cut. 20mm x 70mm (3/4“ x 2 3/4“). Finished size will be 19 x 65. These will be used for trimming around the windows and doors..
> 
> ...


Awesome wood mate


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Jun 13, 2020)

Broken said:


> Awesome wood mate



Thanks Broken.

ive only ever used this wood for firewood. Never have i ever known this wood to have so much character. Sacrilege really. New respect for this species.

Im in the throws of renovating an old farm house. I wanted natural hardwood boards for the trimming hence milling some logs. One coat of linseed oil and im thinking these may be too dark. I little full on maybe.


----------



## JAXCAVATOR0Z (Jun 13, 2020)

I dont think it looks too dark i reckon thats spot on mate. But If you didnt want to do any more linseed you could throw some bees wax on it. Just disolve wax in a jar with pure gum turpentine. Wont make it any darker than another coat of linseed would. Spred paste with rag buff off with another rag. Comes up a bit glossy but soaks in slowly. Nice natural treatment i use it on everything smells awesome too


----------



## North by Northwest (Jun 13, 2020)

AUSSIE1 said:


> Thanks Broken.
> 
> ive only ever used this wood for firewood. Never have i ever known this wood to have so much character. Sacrilege really. New respect for this species.
> 
> ...


Very nice , rich grain !


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Jun 13, 2020)

JAXCAVATOR0Z said:


> I dont think it looks too dark i reckon thats spot on mate. But If you didnt want to do any more linseed you could throw some bees wax on it. Just disolve wax in a jar with pure gum turpentine. Wont make it any darker than another coat of linseed would. Spred paste with rag buff off with another rag. Comes up a bit glossy but soaks in slowly. Nice natural treatment i use it on everything smells awesome too



Sorry Jax, i missed your post.

Yeah gotchya. Certainly dont want it any darker. The wife likes it as is as others do so so be it. Bees wax sounds like the ticket.


----------



## JAXCAVATOR0Z (Jun 14, 2020)

AUSSIE1 said:


> Sorry Jax, i missed your post.
> 
> Yeah gotchya. Certainly dont want it any darker. The wife likes it as is as others do so so be it. Bees wax sounds like the ticket.


Yeah its a nice touch man. Bees wax shouldnt changs colour


----------



## JAXCAVATOR0Z (Jun 14, 2020)

AUSSIE1 said:


> Sorry Jax, i missed your post.
> 
> Yeah gotchya. Certainly dont want it any darker. The wife likes it as is as others do so so be it. Bees wax sounds like the ticket.


 ****in coopers man i ****in love coopers beer!


----------



## JAXCAVATOR0Z (Jun 14, 2020)

All good man few too many swear n beers words.. love ya stuff man aussie beers goin down nice prob gettin a bit excited for some


----------



## JAXCAVATOR0Z (Jun 14, 2020)

AUSSIE1 said:


> Sorry Jax, i missed your post.
> 
> Yeah gotchya. Certainly dont want it any darker. The wife likes it as is as others do so so be it. Bees wax sounds like the ticket.


Yhe coopers smashed me kitty


----------



## JAXCAVATOR0Z (Jun 14, 2020)

Kitty?


----------



## JAXCAVATOR0Z (Jun 14, 2020)

I meancunt


----------



## JAXCAVATOR0Z (Jun 14, 2020)

Zerofourfivetwozeroonesixzerosevenzero


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Jun 16, 2020)

The things we do. Should have taken a trailer. The next slab will be a doosy!


----------



## JAXCAVATOR0Z (Jun 16, 2020)

Ha nice one man!


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Jun 17, 2020)

Another slab. Used a pulley block to ease the strain on the Chinese winch. Made a huge difference. I didnt loose much line pull. Free running the winch is quite quick. Straight pull and its very slow. Halve it with the pulley block and its not much slower if at all.

More off the rakers. Wow, impressed with the 3100XP. Ill go a little more.


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Jun 20, 2020)

Cut two slabs this arvo. Was only able to bring one home. Took me an hour to load with the steel winch cable constantly tangling. The cheap Chinese winch since pulling it apart and doing a really good cleanup of the armature has done wonders. Its a champion. Just needs some dyneema rope. Thats enough 70mm slabs. Ill start cutting some posts. Ill be making a vertical saw mill for the 377XP. Slab with the 3100XP. The 3100XP is just plain awesome. More off the rakers.


----------



## JAXCAVATOR0Z (Jun 20, 2020)

Very nice there mate. 36inch bar on mill?


----------



## JAXCAVATOR0Z (Jun 20, 2020)

Looks like a nice bush area your in man


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Jun 20, 2020)

JAXCAVATOR0Z said:


> Very nice there mate. 36inch bar on mill?



32”. Too short. If i buy another it will be 42”


----------



## North by Northwest (Jun 20, 2020)

Yep milling tests a saws merit , hardest work a saw can do . Nice slabs bro !


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Jun 21, 2020)

I made a two piece rail for the mill. 13’

Ill be able to use this with the vertical chainsaw mill ill be making.


----------



## North by Northwest (Jun 21, 2020)

Happy Fathers Day Gents  68 f. going up to you know where  . Heading out with the Cummins to pick up my Son's almost new 34 ' fifth wheel . Have a great day folks !


----------



## JAXCAVATOR0Z (Jun 21, 2020)

Enjoy mate. All the best


----------



## JAXCAVATOR0Z (Jun 22, 2020)

Set up the aux oiler. Almost ready to cut


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Jun 23, 2020)

Out looking for logs to mill this arvo. Yep found a couple of beauties.


----------



## JAXCAVATOR0Z (Jun 23, 2020)

Looks a bit cold there. What did ya find?


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Jun 24, 2020)

JAXCAVATOR0Z said:


> Looks a bit cold there. What did ya find?



Some nice logs to mill, some beaut firewood and a coupla bluddy nails with the metal detector!


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Jun 24, 2020)

Ive made a vertical milling sled for the 377XP. It fits the track i made the other day. The beauty of this is i can mill some posts. Horizontal with the chainsaw slabber, vertical with this. What this means is i have complete portability to do horizontal and vertical cuts out in the bush using the rail i made for both.


----------



## JAXCAVATOR0Z (Jun 24, 2020)

Very nice! Good thinking. Keen to see some action shots of that! Metal detector good investment too il have to get one id say


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Jun 25, 2020)

Vertical chainsaw mill works great.


----------



## JAXCAVATOR0Z (Jun 25, 2020)

Thats awesome. Versitile set up


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Jun 25, 2020)

Really impressed with the chainsaw sled. Make a really nice cut. Will be a good thing for making posts out bush.


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Jun 26, 2020)

Some more boards cut. Ive cut one into a skirting board for the kitchen. It has been routed across the top corner but it is hard to see in the pic.


----------



## JAXCAVATOR0Z (Jun 26, 2020)

Is that peppermint? Can see the routing in bottom pic . Looks good man


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Jun 26, 2020)

JAXCAVATOR0Z said:


> Is that peppermint? Can see the routing in bottom pic . Looks good man



Yep, narrow leaf peppermint. Beaut character and colour. It has alot of people surprised because its normally only cut for firewood.


----------



## JAXCAVATOR0Z (Jun 26, 2020)

Such a waste to burn but thats how it is.. like red gum, beautiful timber wasted on fire wood


----------



## tater_51 (Jun 26, 2020)

Does this ever get old? Just like treasure hunting opening up an old log. It is a lot of work, spent most of the morning trying to get the log upright and level, then having to sharpen the chain on every second cut. But it's a blast.


----------



## JAXCAVATOR0Z (Jun 26, 2020)

tater_51 said:


> Does this ever get old? Just like treasure hunting opening up an old log. It is a lot of work, spent most of the morning trying to get the log upright and level, then having to sharpen the chain on every second cut. But it's a blast.View attachment 838716
> View attachment 838717


Thats beautiful. Nice spalting in it too


----------



## Assembler (Jun 27, 2020)

AUSSIE1 said:


> Vertical chainsaw mill works great.
> 
> View attachment 838261
> View attachment 838262


Thank you for posting the photos as you make it look easy to do with the homemade setup. I'm going to try to make something like this.


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Jun 28, 2020)

Assembler said:


> Thank you for posting the photos as you make it look easy to do with the homemade setup. I'm going to try to make something like this.



No probs. Very easy to make. Find a plank or rail to use and make the sled to fit. Wouldnt be hard to make it fit different sizes.


----------



## JAXCAVATOR0Z (Aug 22, 2020)

Aussie red cedar cut 1800mm long 600mm wide 70mm think. Was a good days milling such beautiful timber with two of my sons and a good mate.. love it


----------



## JAXCAVATOR0Z (Aug 22, 2020)

3120xp alaskan mill and 281xp..


----------



## Woodslasher (Aug 22, 2020)

Gotta love an old 281! Here's a stock one with a 42 inch bar my brother got off a guy who used it for milling. I think the bar fits the 3120 it's now on a little bit better than the 281. The grain on that log is beautiful man! I think it would make a good coffee table, personally.


----------



## JAXCAVATOR0Z (Aug 22, 2020)

Woodslasher said:


> Gotta love an old 281! Here's a stock one with a 42 inch bar my brother got off a guy who used it for milling. I think the bar fits the 3120 it's now on a little bit better than the 281. The grain on that log is beautiful man! I think it would make a good coffee table, personally.
> View attachment 850135


Yeah the slabs got better and better. They would make a nice coffee table, not too heavy either.. the 281 is a great old saw i have a 24" bar 3/8 chain and sprocket ordered for it that should be plenty


----------

